# Xbox 360 not finding my pc



## Shotgunhor (Jun 28, 2008)

Just this moring my xbox 360 refused to connect to my pc to stream video! It has been working fine before and i don't know what could have gone wrong. My PC is connected wirelessly to my router and my xbox 360 is wired. Can someone help?


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the same problem, then it started finding the PC but was not displaying any remote files. I found a useful piece of software for streaming to Xbox 360. Download TVersity and tweak the settings to comply with your network.


----------



## pumaking (Jul 1, 2008)

make sure you have the Xbox ports open on your router, 3074-3074 both ways. might be that or check for anything like firewalls blocking it.

another easy thing to check it just restart everything; 360, pc and router/modem.


----------



## johnny1994 (Jun 18, 2008)

i had the same problem. just check if your anti virus programmes like norton and firewall are not blocking it. or an easier way is to just disable them completely.


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Also check the MS firewall. Often after windows updates, it likes to turn the firewall back on, on machines that have turned it off.


----------



## can1bz (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok i was having the same problem, infact i registered here .. just to give a little bit of help on How i resolved it. Basicaly i was reading over all these different website and ugh, frustrating as it was i couldnt figure it out.
Day before i was playing around with network settings and unclicked somthing, which may help you.

First of all i'm on vista 
2nd - Open windows media player
3rd - Click sync and theres a drop down menu, click that and click library. (Just options for WMP Will do)
4th - Click configure sharing 
5th - Make sure "Find media that others are sharing" Is clicked.

And then, mine worked. Hope this helped.


----------

